# Clearance question



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I've have a situation where one track passes over another. I was wondering if anyone who owns a double stack intermodal car could measure the distance from the top of rail to the top of the container for me. I want to have enough to clearance to one day run double stacks but I don't want to go any higher than I have to in order to keep the grades as slight as possible. Thanks.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I have USA train intermodal cars, from top of rail to top of second container is 8.5 inches. You decide what a safe clearance is









tom h


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought my stack cars were the tallest on my layout, but the balloon stack on my 1:20.3 Bachmann shay is taller, at about 10.5 inches from rail top.

Regards, Greg (the hole you see is about 12" from rail top...)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/02/2009 8:25 PM
I thought my stack cars were the tallest on my layout, but the balloon stack on my 1:20.3 Bachmann shay is taller, at about 10.5 inches from rail top.

Regards, Greg (the hole you see is about 12" from rail top...) 


















Time to sell the Shay??????????????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Shay 10.5", tunnel 12", no problem... this picture was side clearance test... 

Yes, selling the shay, does not match my 1:29 stuff... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Ok DUDE, You put me in my place HE HE HE








*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, went through everything I had, I was sure the container cars were the tallest, did not realize how much larger 1:20.3 was as compared to 1:29... 

Hey, where's the USAT Hudson sale? 

ha ha... 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Argh... network spazzout.... double post...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/02/2009 8:42 PM
Yep, went through everything I had, I was sure the container cars were the tallest, did not realize how much larger 1:20.3 was as compared to 1:29... 

Hey, where's the USAT Hudson sale? 

ha ha... 

Greg



*Yup I have a source for you, but remember once you buy a hudson you will never want to go back HE HE HE........ Give me a







tommarrow as im trying to explain tonight to my new Female why trains are so STRESS RELEAVING HE HE HE







*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/02/2009 8:25 PM
I thought my stack cars were the tallest on my layout, but the balloon stack on my 1:20.3 Bachmann shay is taller, at about 10.5 inches from rail top.

Regards, Greg (the hole you see is about 12" from rail top...) 
















GREG: Do I see advertising here ????????????????????????????????????

LOL


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/02/2009 8:30 PM
Shay 10.5", tunnel 12", no problem... this picture was side clearance test... 

Yes, selling the shay, does not match my 1:29 stuff... 

Regards, Greg





Did I hear that someone was selling a Shay? 


If so I promise to be nice....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes selling a shay, 2 truck one, but with brand new all metal trucks... and sorry about the picture, I had left the throttle in the picture inadvertently... ran the train into the tunnel and put the throttle down to take the picture... early picture, the throttle is wired... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I did say go to Nicks urplus store and lo and bo hold a Hudson may show up.







Later RJD


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

That's the info I needed, thanks. Looks like I'm going to be alright with the grades I have laid out. if I had to make the grades any steeper I would have needed to buy Greg's shay and call it a logging line


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Except that shay would look funny pulling those stack packs







Later RJD


----------

